

Australian mathamaticians need to run courses by the DoD or face imprisonment - cup
http://www.theage.com.au/it-pro/security-it/dangerous-minds-are-maths-teachers-australias-newest-threat-20150608-ghira9

======
anigbrowl
Australia has gone down this weird crypto-fascist avenue since tony Abbott was
elected M. It's alarming to see a country become so repressive in such a short
space of time. Of course you could say something similar about the US with the
Patriot Act, but at least you could see how that was a reaction to an intense
national trauma even while disagreeing with it. The developments in Australia
just seem weirdly paranoid.

~~~
meric
Politicians in Australia have behind-the-scenes relationships with the U.S.

The 'coup' plotters who brought down ex-Prime Minister Kevin Rudd in favour of
ex-Prime Minister Julia Gillard briefed the U.S. embassy on their plan. The
U.S. government knew Kevin Rudd was going down before the Australian
government did.

I suspect Australia is turning repressive due to U.S. pressure - in turn arose
from the Patriot Act and 9/11.

Australia isn't much more than a U.S. satellite at this point.

Julia Gillard's speech to Congress is not simply the head of state of one
country to the government of another in the same alliance. It's flattery from
an appointed Prime Minister of a satellite state, to the leaders of an empire.

[http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2011/03/10/transcript-
jul...](http://www.sbs.com.au/news/article/2011/03/10/transcript-julia-
gillards-speech-congress)

~~~
fit2rule
> turning repressive

I'd really love to know a point in Australias' history when it was a more
repressed society than today? I think, on the mean, Australia has maintained a
nascent imperialist aspect for over a century now .. it certainly got away
with its own racial cleansing program.

